# Spotting at 23 weeks



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

hello


I'm looking for some reassurance really. Yesterday I had some spotting and spent the afternoon up the hospital being checked. They listened to babys heartbeat and checked me internally, blood pressure and urine sample etc, and they said all was fine. But no answers as to why I was bleeding or where it came from, I'm still rather worried. I feel ok and have felt baby move and haven't had anymore blood since (touch wood).
I'm concerned it's going to happen again or be the start of premature labour?!


I'm 23 + 4


Many thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for delay my little boy hasn't been well. We do not always find a reason. Hope everything has remained stable. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi thank you for your reply...hope your little boy is feeling better. 
Im now 26+4 and I've had some more bleeding    midwife said it's old as it was brown and it seems to have stopped now. It's so worrying! xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Cookie. 

Yes he is much better. Yes it is worrying. Less so when it is brown as like yourmidwife said that is old blood. Hope it settles down. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi sorry for delay. 

We don't always find a reason why. It could be your cervix. And that isn't a reason to worry. Your blood volume increases in pelvic area during pregnancy and a little "scratch" on your cervix can cause spotting and the scratch is not anything to be concerned about in relation to cervical cancer/smears etc. 

Hope that helps. 

Kaz xx


----------

